# Health maintenance ICD9 coding



## peteredu (May 29, 2013)

What ICD9CM code should I use for charts in which the provider (primary physician) documents "health maintenance" as one of the diagnoses, but what he did was just order routine/screening labs. Should I use a V70 code for this, or just ignore that diagnosis entry?

Thanks!
Peter


----------



## tharal (May 29, 2013)

V70 can be use for the general medical examination..."health maintenance"

Thara L CPC H


----------



## mitchellde (May 29, 2013)

V70.0 can be used but it is first-listed only allowed as a dx code.  If the provider orders screening labs then use the appropriate V code for screening.  If the labs are for conditions which the patient is taking drugs then use the V58.83 with the appropriate V58.6


----------

